# Back Up Fuses



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Newbie here....what fuses should I get for back up stock and where to get them? Thxs


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Standard 15 and 20 amp auto fuses for most of the circuits and also 40 amp reverse power fuses. All off these can be purchased at NAPA or your local auto parts store.

There are some mini format fuses for the re fridge and water heater but I do not know the sizes.


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for info....also btw, where can I find replacement light bulbs as well? Thxs in advance


----------

